# Juice from South America



## Ebonheart (Jan 18, 2016)

I want to start going spring juice as well as my normal fall juice. When does South American, specifically Chilean grapes and juice, come to market?


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2016)

end of March or beginning of April, Where are you planning on buying?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2016)

Much later for me. After customs and shipping, I normally get spring grapes mid to late May.


----------



## PittGrad (Jan 18, 2016)

Ebonheart, noticed your location of Wash, PA and proximity to me so thought I'd let you know that if planning to get juice from Consumers Produce here in Pittsburgh (I've gone with them last couple of springs) I just swapped emails with Ron there last week. He expects that they're going to have pricing available 2/15, will begin taking orders beginning 4/1, and anticipate pick up to begin 4/27.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Jan 18, 2016)

I second the endorsement for Consumers Produce. Being from Pittsburgh as well, Ron and staff at Consumers are top notch. I have also made the trek to Presque Isle in Erie, also great folks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 18, 2016)

So with all of you from Pittsburgh, how many are going to the American Wine Society Conference in March? They also have a great wine competition. Consumers and Presque Isle are the major sponsors. Last year I did a workshop there with Ron but this year we are doing our own separate ones.


----------



## PittGrad (Jan 19, 2016)

Was there last year and will likely be there again this year. Look forward to it


----------



## Ebonheart (Jan 19, 2016)

Found Consumer's Fresh last fall, that's the plan. Thinking of going Malbec and Carmenare.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 19, 2016)

I also live in Washington. I tried to get stuff through albanos here in town and haven't had the best of luck. Switched the order date once causing me to miss the deadline, didn't order all the buckets for a guy I work with and are just over all disorganized. Not sure if you had any dealings with them but just a word of caution if you found them in your search.


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2016)

JimmyT said:


> I also live in Washington. I tried to get stuff through albanos here in town and haven't had the best of luck. Switched the order date once causing me to miss the deadline, didn't order all the buckets for a guy I work with and are just over all disorganized. Not sure if you had any dealings with them but just a word of caution if you found them in your search.



JimmyT how close are you to Luva Bella's in Poland, Oh? There prices are very good.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 19, 2016)

Julie said:


> JimmyT how close are you to Luva Bella's in Poland, Oh? There prices are very good.




It's about an hour and a half drive from here.


----------



## sdelli (Jan 19, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why there could be such a large difference in dates for delivery on Chilean juice? A supplier here in Mi delivers the first week of May. But I read that Presque Isle delivers the first week of April!


----------



## sdelli (Jan 19, 2016)

How is the quality of Luva Bella's? It is much closer too me then Presque Isle....


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2016)

sdelli said:


> How is the quality of Luva Bella's? It is much closer too me then Presque Isle....



Presque Isle gets their juice buckets from Luva Bella's


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 20, 2016)

sdelli said:


> Can anyone tell me why there could be such a large difference in dates for delivery on Chilean juice? A supplier here in Mi delivers the first week of May. But I read that Presque Isle delivers the first week of April!



It's a matter of when the end seller wants to get it. We get it at the very earliest date. Shipments are available for probably six weeks depending on the processor. This year there will be some big changes with major distributors which you may or may not see.

Additionally Presque Isle will be selling Australian juice. This is a very high quality juice that we are importing and it is not reconstituted from a concentrate like some juice pails. It will be available in 5 gal pails that if kept cold will last up to a year or more before making it. It's also available in 50 gal drums.


----------



## sdelli (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone ever done business with Colinwood grape?
http://www.collinwoodgrape.com


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 21, 2016)

sdelli said:


> Can anyone tell me why there could be such a large difference in dates for delivery on Chilean juice? A supplier here in Mi delivers the first week of May. But I read that Presque Isle delivers the first week of April!



It also depends on where the vineyard is. That can vary the harvest date by a month or more. Just like California, where Lodi is harvesting in early September, but Amador doesn't until a month later.


----------



## Ebonheart (Jan 21, 2016)

AWS Conference? Thinking about it, for sure. Gotta figure out if any of my stuff is competition worthy, and renew my Membership.


----------



## Dentman (Jan 21, 2016)

sub'd for juice dates. I purchased 5 buckets fro LuvaBella this past fall. top notch in my book. will be going back for chilean or whatever spring has to offer. JimmyT ill pick some up for ya


----------

